# Bam. Smokin-it 3D on scene



## myownidaho (Mar 8, 2018)

I pulled the trigger on a new smoker and it arrived today. This thing is awesome! Seasoning tomorrow, St. Louis ribs on Saturday and snack sticks on Sunday. I also bought the cold smoking shelf.


----------



## Dawg Dude (Mar 8, 2018)

Pretty kool!! How do they recommend you season it?


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 8, 2018)

They send you 2oz of hickory chunks to season with.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 8, 2018)

Awesome.   You will make some great food in that I am sure.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 8, 2018)

Welcome to the world of Lazy-Q and Smokin-it.  Seasoning smells so good you'll wish that you had a big butt in the smoker, maybe a full packer brisket:)


----------



## Dawg Dude (Mar 8, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> They send you 2oz of hickory chunks to season with.


Wow I thought there would be way more to it than that. Way easier than all the other voodoo I see online. Have fun. Keep us posted.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 8, 2018)

The chunks weigh approximately 2 ounces each. You only need a couple of them to season, about 4 ounces.   Here is a link to the instructions if you are interested:

http://www.smokin-it.com/v/vspfiles/files/OperatingInstructions.pdf


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 8, 2018)

WOO-HOO! :eek::cool::D

Oh, you are a Saint!
I'd be out there seasoning it right away.
Hickory is my favorite wood.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks, guys! I’m stoked. This is a significant upgrade. One thing I have noticed in the manual is that it now has a top temp of 375 instead of 325. That opens up more possibilities. I also won’t have nearly as much limitation smoking in cold weather due to construction. Just eliminating the need to cut racks in half makes me happy. :D


----------



## jp61 (Mar 8, 2018)

Nice toy, I mean smoker!
Enjoy!


----------



## smoking4fun (Mar 8, 2018)

I love my Smokin-It 3D - and the BEST part of ownership is the amazing customer service from Steve (the owner).  He has come through for me on several occasions with personal service that I would NEVER get from any other brand.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 8, 2018)

smoking4fun said:


> I love my Smokin-It 3D - and the BEST part of ownership is the amazing customer service from Steve (the owner).  He has come through for me on several occasions with personal service that I would NEVER get from any other brand.



Your review is one of the reasons I went with this smoker. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Dawg Dude (Mar 8, 2018)

smoking4fun said:


> I love my Smokin-It 3D - and the BEST part of ownership is the amazing customer service from Steve (the owner).  He has come through for me on several occasions with personal service that I would NEVER get from any other brand.


Nice to know. Thanks


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 9, 2018)

Nice smoker . If my mes ever quits , that will be my next smoker . Enjoy .


----------



## old sarge (Mar 10, 2018)

Nothing better than an SI if you like electric.


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 11, 2018)

That is a beauty, for sure!


----------



## kit s (Mar 11, 2018)

That looks just like my Cook shack i bought about 12 plus years ago. Mine doesn't have the temp stuff that you have on top. Just a simple nob to dial up temp wanted inside. To get meat temp etc. I finally drilled a hole through the side to insert probe. Got tired of replacing lead wire to probe that was being continuously sandwiched in between door and frame.
Really the only complaint that I have is that the heat and chip box takes up some room and there is not a good place to place a water reservoir if a person wanted to add humidity.
I would line the bottom of the floor  and the top of the element/chip box with tin foil. Sure makes cleaning easier. Just yank it out throw away and reline. All the grease etc. is pretty much gone. Oh and If yours is like mine, you have a drain hole in bottom of floor pan to drain juices. If so poke a hole through foil over hole if you use foil to cover bottom.
Smoke a ton of stuff in mine. Box seems big until you have larger items to smoke, but oh well instead of two turkeys, do one etc.
It is really efficient to on amount of wood a person uses too. Takes chunks which is great. I cut some of my own wood just for smoking.
Have fun enjoy.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 11, 2018)

Smokin-it  sells a container for liquids that hangs from a rack.  Order one from Smokin-it.  I use a small aluminum foil loaf pan.  Inexpensive.  I just set it on the floor next to the wood box.  Alternately you can set it on the lowest shelf if not using that shelf for meat.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks, guys! The drip pan came with the smoker and I’m lining the bottom of the smoker(poking a hole for the drain) and the top of the smoke box. I will pick up some shallow aluminum pans to put in the drain pan.

I dialed in a five step program for snack sticks today. I’m a traditionalist but this thing is sweet.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 11, 2018)

My re


kit s said:


> That looks just like my Cook shack i bought about 12 plus years ago. Mine doesn't have the temp stuff that you have on top. Just a simple nob to dial up temp wanted inside. To get meat temp etc. I finally drilled a hole through the side to insert probe. Got tired of replacing lead wire to probe that was being continuously sandwiched in between door and frame.
> Have fun enjoy.


Did you try dropping the probe thru the smoke hole before you drilled through the smoker?  Just curious.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 11, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> Thanks, guys! The drip pan came with the smoker and I’m lining the bottom of the smoker(poking a hole for the drain) and the top of the smoke box. I will pick up some shallow aluminum pans to put in the drain pan.
> 
> I dialed in a five step program for snack sticks today. I’m a traditionalist but this thing is sweet.


My reference for the disposable mini loaf pans was just for water or beer etc. to keep things mist and 'maybe' flavor the smoke a bit.  But lining the drip tray to aid cleaning should make that job a tad easier.


----------



## shrews824 (Mar 13, 2018)

Congratulations on the new smoker.  I'm sure you'll love it.  I love my SI #2.  Use it nearly every weekend.


----------



## LPS (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi this is my first time responding on here as I just became a member yesterday.  Have been checking out all of the info on here and just couldn't resist.  I am trying to decide between a 2D or a 3D.  It is only my wife and I so we usually only cook one rack of ribs at a time.  Like to do chicken thighs or quarters.


----------



## smoking4fun (Mar 14, 2018)

It depends on whether price is your main driver.  Clearly, if you're looking at a Smokin'-It, price is not as important as quality and awesome customer service...but if the hold-up between deciding between the 2D and 3D is price, then I think you've already made your decision.  Otherwise, I'd suggest the 3D because it's better to have the extra room and not need it as opposed to those rare occasions where you need extra room and don't have it because you went with the 2D.

Also, if you go with the 3D, you can cook more than just one meal (if you're into that)... for example, while you're cooking up your one rack of ribs, you can toss in a rack of chicken thighs to smoke and shred for an awesome batch of chicken salad for sammiches later the next day or so...and on another rack, you could also be smoking some ABTs.

I'm not sure of the dimensional comparison between the 2D and 3D, but I used to have an MES 30 (and a 40), and I'd have to cut the rack of ribs in half in order to fit them into the MES smokers...and you can toss in a whole rack of ribs on one rack in the 3D without having to cut of some of the ribs.  They're all going to taste the same, but smoking a whole rack instead of two separate half racks is more fulfilling to me.  Just my 2-cents.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 14, 2018)

What was said above , and what you're doing now won't be the same after learning new things on here . That's a fact .


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 14, 2018)

There’s only two of us but there are times where I’m doing five pound batches of things like jerky, salmon, sausage, etc. Every now and then I’ll also do multiple butts for a party. I probably could have gotten away with a 2D, but if I was going to spend this much on a smoker, I wanted to make sure it covered all the bases.


----------



## kit s (Mar 16, 2018)

old sarge said:


> My re
> 
> Did you try dropping the probe thru the smoke hole before you drilled through the smoker?  Just curious.


Sarge
Yep forgot to mention that. The problem there was the smoke residue would run down the lead onto the meat. Thus drilling a hole and having lead wire come from below meat stopped that little problem.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 16, 2018)

You have a point but a lot of folks run prob cables through that hole.  Sometimes 4 or 5 or more of them.


----------

